# للمساعدة في مشاريع التخرج و رسائل الماجستير



## gulf2012 (6 أكتوبر 2012)

اكاديمية الخليج للدراسات و الابحاث

المشورة والمساعدة في
مشاريع التخرج و رسائل الماجستير 
في مجالات الحاسب الالي و تكنولوجيا المعلومات و التخصصات الهندسية 

خبرة واسعة في تقديم المساعدة الى طلاب
الجامعات الاسترالية و البريطانية في مجالات الهندسة و الحاسب

خدمات الاكاديمية 
المساعدة في البرمجة للغات البرمجة التالية
C++ , C# 
MATLAB , JAVA
PHP , Oracle , Flash

تقديم دورات هندسية و برمجيه عبر الايميل لمساعدة الطالب في
مشاريع التخرج و رسائل ماجستير و تشمل
, MATLAB IE3D 
JAVA, PIC-MICRO CONTROLLER , ASP.NET

تقديم محاضرات خاصة و افكار عبر الايميل لمساعدة الطالب في
مشاريع التخرج و رسائل الماجستير مثل
Neural Network , GSM , Genetic Algorithm
Image Processing , OFDM , WIMAX

خدمة تقديم الفكرة لمشروع التخرج او رسالة الماجستير (مجانا)
خدمة عمل البروبزل المبدئي (مجانا)
خدمة طلب أي بيبر من مجلة علمية محكمة (مجانا)

انشر رسالتك على شكل بيبر عبر مجلات علمية محكمة 
مع امكانية ارسال قائمة بمواقع الموتمرات على مدار العام

للتواصل
يرجى كتابة الطلب بوضوح و ارساله عبر الايميل

GULF_ACADEMY
@
YAHOO.COM


----------



## prunez (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*المساعدة برسائل الماجستير و الدكتوراه*

شركة بروونز للإستشارات الأكاديميه و الدراسات Prunez Consulting
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شركة بروونز (Prunez Consulting) أن تعلن فتح باب مساعدة طلبة الماجستير والدكتوراه في رسائلهم بجميع تفاصيلها ولجميع التخصصات من الأدبية إلى العلمية باللغتين العربية والإنجليزية و خصوصاً رسائل الدكتوراة و الماجستير للطلبة الدارسين بأميركا و بريطانيا و إيرلندا و كندا و أستراليا و نيوزلندا و ماليزيا

ويسعدنا تقديم الخدمات التالية:
1. إعداد مخطط الرسالة (بربوزالز) (PhD & Masters Proposals)
2. المساعدة في كتابة واقتراح العناوين للرسالة من قبل أفضل الدكاترة المتخصصين و الإستشاريين على مستوى المنطقه العربيه و سبق لهم و أن كانوا محاضرين بالجامعات الغربيه.
3. تأمين قبولات جامعية. (في بريطانيا و الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية و أستراليا).
4. كتابة الأبحاث من الصفر و لا يوجد قص و لصق (صفر بلاجريزم بالكتابة) و إذا كان شيء موجود من القص و اللصق نضمن لك إرجاع الاموال كامله.
5. استخراج دراسات وبحوث أجنبية وعربية و مراجع تساعدك بكتابة فصل الدراسات السابقه (Literatiure Review Chapter).
6. ترجمة من قبل دكاترة ترجمه لكل اللغات من العربيه و بالعكس.
7. عمل إستبانات وتحكيمها من قبل متخصصين من الجامعات الأردنيه و العربيه.
8. توفير مراجع (عربية و أجنبية) للمواد المطلوبة.
9. تدقيق لغوي (للغتين العربية و الانجليزية).
10. مساعدة الطلبة في مشاريع التخرج وحل الواجبات الجامعية (Assignments).

جميع ذلك من خلال كادر عمل مؤهل ومتخصص من حملة شهادة الدكتوراه والماجستير (من بريطانيا و الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية) لجميع التخصصات وأنواعها العلمية والأدبية. وكل ذلك تبعاً لنظم ومعايير وزارة التعليم العالي وعمادة البحث العلمي.

نحن نخدم مئات الطلاب من منطقتنا العربيه يدرسون بالخارج و بالتحديد بريطانيا و أميركا و يمكنكم السؤال شخصيا عن مدير الشكرة الدكتور محمد الحوامده.

كما يسرنا متابعة إي تعديل أو رأي أو ردود فعل (feedback) سواء من قبل الطالب نفسه أو المشرف على دراسته و التعديلات تعتبر مجانيه لأعمالك بدون تكاليف إضافيه.

نقدم خدمات التحليل الإحصائي ايضا باستخدام البرنامج الذي تريده مثل الميني تاب و الاس بي اس اس و غيرهم 
• نضمن للطالب جودة عالية في العمل و الالتزام بالمواعيد وذلك بأفضل الأسعار.
• كما أن الاستفسار والاستشارة مجانية.
كما يوجد لدينا طاقم من البرفيسورات في مكاتبا بأميركا و بريطانيا لمساعدة طلاب الهندسة و الطب في مشاريعهم

- ننشر لكم اوراقكم بأفضل المجلات العلميه و المؤتمرات بفضل علاقاتنا القوية مع مجالس التدقيق و القبول

يسرنا التواصل مع الطلبة عن طريق الايميل (Email) أو الهاتف.
للمزيد من المعلومات الرجاء التواصل مع المدير العام “الدكتور محمد الحوامده محاضر سابق ببريطانيا و ناشر للعديد من الابحاث ببريطانيا و اميركا و غير ذلك”
- على رقم الهاتف للدكتورة: 00962795023932 \ 00962779443322
- أو من خلال الايميل: m.hawamdeh
@
prunez.com

كما ويسعدنا الإعلان عن افتتاح فروعنا في قطر والسعودية
تحذير من الشركات الوهمية الذي تقص و تلصق المعلومات للاسف الشديد و مخالفة شروط البحث العلمي 
نستقبلكم في عمان - الاردن شارع الجاردنز مقابل مسجد الطباع الطابق الثالث


----------



## gulf2012 (19 أكتوبر 2012)

اكاديمية الخليج للدراسات و الابحاث

المشورة والمساعدة في
مشاريع التخرج و رسائل الماجستير 
في مجالات الحاسب الالي و تكنولوجيا المعلومات و التخصصات الهندسية 

خبرة واسعة في تقديم المساعدة الى طلاب
الجامعات الاسترالية و البريطانية في مجالات الهندسة و الحاسب

خدمات الاكاديمية 
المساعدة في البرمجة للغات البرمجة التالية
C++ , C# 
MATLAB , JAVA
PHP , Oracle , Flash

تقديم دورات هندسية و برمجيه عبر الايميل لمساعدة الطالب في
مشاريع التخرج و رسائل ماجستير و تشمل
, MATLAB , IE3D JAVA, PIC-MICRO CONTROLLER , ASP.NET

تقديم محاضرات خاصة و افكار عبر الايميل لمساعدة الطالب في
مشاريع التخرج و رسائل الماجستير مثل
Neural Network , GSM, Image Processing, Genetic Algorithm , OFDM , WIMAX

خدمة تقديم الفكرة لمشروع التخرج او رسالة الماجستير (مجانا)
خدمة عمل البروبزل المبدئي (مجانا)
خدمة طلب أي بيبر من مجلة علمية محكمة (مجانا)

انشر رسالتك على شكل بيبر عبر مجلات علمية محكمة 
مع امكانية ارسال قائمة بمواقع الموتمرات على مدار العام

للتواصل
يرجى كتابة الطلب بوضوح و ارساله عبر الايميل

GULF_ACADEMY
@
YAHOO.COM 

SKYPE: GULF.ACADEMY


----------

